# Lovell project



## eddie_bravo (Aug 12, 2018)

Well... I think I’m one step closer to completing this project 

Latest = Handlebars.... eh... they will do for now 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anders1 (Aug 12, 2018)

Cool bike


----------

